# talk



## thomzz (4 Juin 2004)

Salut

Est-ce que quelqu'un est déjà arrivé à discuter entre deux fenêtres de terminal avec talk ?
Je tape dans le terminal :

$talk thomas ttyp3

ensuite ça affiche (sur la même fenêtre) :

[No connection yet]
[Checking for invitation on caller's machine]
[Checking for invitation on caller's machine]
[Checking for invitation on caller's machine]
.
.
.

mais rien ne s'affiche sur la fenêtre ttyp3

A+


----------



## Simon T. (4 Juin 2004)

Sauf erreur, ça fonctionne avec x11, mais avec le terminal, je n'ai jamais essayé.

Simon


----------



## thomzz (4 Juin 2004)

Ca fait pareil sous X11, mais il suffit bien de lancer la commande talk avec les arguments et ensuite ya un message qui apparait sur l'autre fenêtre, c'est ça ?

Merci

A+


----------



## tatouille (5 Juin 2004)

thomzz a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait pareil sous X11, mais il suffit bien de lancer la commande talk avec les arguments et ensuite ya un message qui apparait sur l'autre fenêtre, c'est ça ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> A+



TALK(1)                   BSD General Commands Manual                  TALK(1)

DESCRIPTION
     Talk is a visual communication program which copies lines from your ter-
     minal to that of another user.

     Options available:

     person   If you wish to talk to someone on your own machine, then person
              is just the person's login name.  If you wish to talk to a user
              on another host, then person is of the form `user@host'.

     ttyname  If you wish to talk to a user who is logged in more than once,
              the ttyname argument may be used to indicate the appropriate
              terminal name, where ttyname is of the form `ttyXX'.

     When first called, talk sends the message
           Message from TalkDaemon@his_machine...
           talk: connection requested by your_name@your_machine.
           talk: respond with: talk your_name@your_machine

     to the user you wish to talk to. At this point, the recipient of the mes-
     sage should reply by typing

           talk  your_name@your_machine

     It doesn't matter from which machine the recipient replies, as long as
     his login-name is the same.  Once communication is established, the two
     parties may type simultaneously, with their output appearing in separate
     windows.  Typing control-L `^L' will cause the screen to be reprinted,
     while your erase, kill, and word kill characters will behave normally.
     To exit, just type your interrupt character; talk then moves the cursor
     to the bottom of the screen and restores the terminal to its previous
     state.

     Permission to talk may be denied or granted by use of the mesg(1) com-
     mand.  At the outset talking is allowed.  Certain commands, in particular
     nroff(1) and pr(1), disallow messages in order to prevent messy output.

FILES
     /etc/hosts     to find the recipient's machine
     /var/run/utmp  to find the recipient's tty

SEE ALSO
     mail(1), mesg(1), who(1), write(1)

BUGS
     The version of talk(1) released with 4.3BSD uses a protocol that is
     incompatible with the protocol used in the version released with 4.2BSD.

HISTORY
     The talk command appeared in 4.2BSD.

4.2 Berkeley Distribution        June 6, 1993        4.2 Berkeley Distribution


bon c'est assez clair et ca marche


----------



## Toumak (23 Août 2007)

Salut 

je relance ce sujet car je viens de tomber sur cette commende que j'aimerais bien arriver à faire marcher

j'ai bien lu le man et tout mais rien n'y fait, je n'arrive pas à la faire marcher


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2007)

La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai essay&#233;, je n'y suis pas parvenu non plus.
Apr&#232;s &#234;tre parti &#224; la p&#234;che sur le Web, le piteux r&#233;sultat en a &#233;t&#233; que &#231;a ne semble pas marcher (&#233;tonnant, non ?)
L&#224;, en r&#233;essayant, je peux constater que le daemon est bien lanc&#233; : l'ennui est que, sur le m&#234;me poste, deux _talk_ ne parviennent pas &#224; se causer, de _tty_ &#224; _tty_. Chacun attend la r&#233;ponse de l'autre, ce qui est &#233;trange. M&#234;me en d&#233;sactivant le pare-feu. Donc le myst&#232;re reste entier.


----------



## ToxiK13 (23 Octobre 2007)

up

je cherche aussi
 à faire utiliser la commande talk


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2007)

Je me propose de r&#233;essayer avec Leopard d&#232;s que possible.


----------

